# most muscular bloodline



## josebdz

can anyone tell me what is the most muscular/ripped bloodline and can you post pictures of the dog with that certain bloodline


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Sure genetics play a part so do the idividual dam and sire. Proper diet and conditioning are key. Are we talking apbt or ambully?


----------



## Sadie

There is no bloodline that is more muscular or ripped than the other. It's all in genetics conditioning can also help mold what genetics has already supplied. But the dog must be born with the goods in the first place . If your looking for good genetics it's starts with good breeding and 2 great genetically put together dogs that will produce great offspring which can be found in any bloodline but will fall back on the person breeding and what they used to produce such a dog. You can also find poorly built dogs in any bloodline regardless of type whether apbt or ambully.


----------



## bahamutt99

No bloodline lays claim to what you're asking. There can be ripped and muscular AmBullies, and ripped and muscular gamebred dogs. And while both may be ripped and muscular, they will look radically different. (Underlining the fact that there is also a difference between bulky muscle and long, lean muscle.) Proper diet and conditioning will bring out the best in a genetically muscular dog.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

May I add just because a dog appears to have huge muscles doesn't mean it is strong. Pit bulls are generally strong but alot of them are sleepers when it comes to appearance.


----------



## amwblue

I dont think he was asking for a debate. He just wanna know what bloodlines produce big muscular pits. My answer would simply be lines like EDGE,GOTTI,CODERIO,COLBY,GREYLINE AND MANY MORE TOP LINES. But if you dont breed two consistant producers with each other than you get what you get. I agree with Sadie blues, it is in the genetics. Thats why breeders pay thousands of dollars to mate thier dogs with proven producers.


----------



## eliezer

i have seen a couple of amstaff lines that are used for weightpull that consistantly throw out strong muscular dogs. consistant could be like 70% of every litter so there is still a chance of not getting what you wanted. like it was said before genetics and conditioning to bring out the full potential.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

amwblue said:


> I dont think he was asking for a debate. He just wanna know what bloodlines produce big muscular pits. My answer would simply be lines like EDGE,GOTTI,CODERIO,COLBY,GREYLINE AND MANY MORE TOP LINES. But if you dont breed two consistant producers with each other than you get what you get. I agree with Sadie blues, it is in the genetics. Thats why breeders pay thousands of dollars to mate thier dogs with proven producers.


I dont know if i agree with ur lines of choice... most if not all are bully lines nw, and bullies arent necesarrily more muscular they are shorter and stockier but no necassarily more muscular... look at martys lil bit.... she isnt no Razor, or gotti thats for sure, and she is all ripped as hell....










i really think it just depends on the way u condition ur dog.... u need to feed them properly, work them (mill, swim, pull, etc) in order to get a muscualr dog.... just depends on the dog and its genetics...


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I always thought as colby as a more classical smooth shape... Not super muscular at all.


----------



## bahamutt99

amwblue said:


> I dont think he was asking for a debate. He just wanna know what bloodlines produce big muscular pits.


He never said anything about big. He said muscular and ripped. I would consider dogs like Lil' Bit ripped, and she's no bully.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I think we all know what little bit looks like LOL ... Not that I'm tired of her, but there are other ripped dogs in this world LOL. Good girl lil bit you too marty.


----------



## Pitwoman

Well our Lilbit is all genertics, she is not worked, conditioned or anything, this girl sleeps on our bed or Shon's all day long, yeah, she eats twice a day, drinks water and every once in awhile goes outside on a run for a little while (depends on the weather), she's not on steroids or anything else like some say, it's all genetics :hammer:


----------



## josebdz

im wanting to do a cross between a ripped game and a ripped bully but i want to see if i can get an outcome of the tallness and rippness of a game pit and the muscle mass and big bones of a bully without the short and so wide look.i have a registered male but don't have his pedigree yet so i don't know his bloodline and a female that isn't registered.that brings me to another question can i start a line with an unregistered female? wanted to paste the link to my pic and video of my dogs on photobucket but it won't let me it says i have to have 15 posts or more to post URLs to other sites.thanks for the input post up more ideas if you have any


----------



## bahamutt99

Please don't. If you're looking at experimental crosses of gamebred dogs and bullies, that's already been done. There's no sense in it. Taking one extreme and crossing with another does not produce dogs exactly in the middle. There are already big-boned, tall, muscular Pit Bulls out there. And that doesn't touch on the moral/ethical problems with "starting a line" with unregistered dogs. You can't be a reputable breeder if what you're starting with is sub-par. The point is not to build up to something better; you should start with the best you can get.


----------



## Sadie

Pitwoman said:


> Well our Lilbit is all genertics, she is not worked, conditioned or anything, this girl sleeps on our bed or Shon's all day long, yeah, she eats twice a day, drinks water and every once in awhile goes outside on a run for a little while (depends on the weather), she's not on steroids or anything else like some say, it's all genetics :hammer:


Some dogs are just born SEXY !! And LIL Bit is one of them :goodpost:


----------



## dan'sgrizz

hey jose sounds like you want a hole lot of scatterbred pups. Sounds like you know what you want. Hopefully you will find what yourlooking for?


----------



## Sadie

Shutting this thread down. This is not a forum that gives breeding advice to it's members. We try to educate the people who come here about the breeding problem that is going on now with our breed. Go Pitbull is not a breeding forum that supports and encourages BYB. If you are looking for a breeding forum I couldn't recommend one but I would start with google.com. I know where this thread is going so I feel it's best to lock it up now. To the original poster I am sorry we can't be of assistance with your potential breeding plans. I would suggest sticking around and reading through some of these forums it just might change your mind about breeding period.


----------

